# Any info on a specific breeder?



## dotndani

I am eagerly awaiting the arrival of my puppy in about 3 weeks.He was purchased from Lisi Havanese.In dealing with Sue I have been nothing but pleased with her,but I was just curious if anyone here had any dealings with her and how it went.Thanks all!


----------



## JodiM

I haven't dealt with her, but I don't see any info on health testing on her site. 

I would make sure she does all the recommended health testing before getting a pup from her.


----------



## SHOWDOWN

I GOT MY HAV FROM HER LAST SUMMER AND PLEASED WITH HER SHE WAS GREAT AND YES SHE HEALTH TEST. YOU WILL BE HAPPY TELL CURTIS FROM LONG ISLAND RECOMMENDED YOU. GOOD LUCK


----------



## irnfit

Lisi's Havanese is one of the first places I looked, because it is in NY State. The problem was, we just couldn't connect. Either the timing was off, of she didn't have exactly what I was looking for. But Sue was really great. We had lengthy phone conversations and was very forthcoming. I think she does health test, but you would have to check with her. I never got to see her puppies, except over the internet, but they look great. I have talked with other people about her, and everyone seemed to be very satisfied. Good luck with your new puppy.


----------



## dotndani

Thank you all for your replies.I am so excited.I have to go order some stuff from Pet Edge now,whoopie!!


----------



## marjrc

It's always so reassuring when you know the breeder you are dealing with is good and has positive reviews. Good luck to you!


----------



## JodiM

Great~ like I said, I didn't see any info, but that doesn't mean anything.

Just make sure you ask for proof of all testing. Always better to be safe, than sorry.


----------



## sky

Dotndani,
Just curious... did you ever find out what health testing Lisi does? I also live in upstate NY and would love to find a breeder nearby. I also found "Cazstar" in Cazenovia but have not heard back from my e-mail.
Thanks


----------



## dotndani

yes she does.I also "met" someone one these boards who has gotten a puppy from her and is planning on another.She is a fabulous person from all of our phone conversations.Sat Duncan will be here.Cannot wait!!!If you have any other questions please feel free to PM me OK?Anyway I can help you I will.
Dot


----------



## irnfit

I have a client who has one of her dogs - Lily. They got her when she was a little older and she is the sweetest dog. They said she loves all the affection they give her, and then some. I don't think you will regret getting one of Sue's puppies.


----------



## sky

Thanks for the feedback! Very encouraging!


----------



## Lola :)

I know this conversation is very old but I purchased my girl Lola from Sue this past September and couldn't be happier!! Lola and her litter mates are absolutely gorgeous and Lola has a wonderful personality and temperament! I would definitely consider getting another Havanese from Sue in the future


----------

